# Holland Amerika Lijn



## Matthew Oosterwijk (Jan 10, 2006)

Am looking for old shipmates on board of the following ships
Grebbedijk and Atlantic Star
Statendam, Rotterdam, Prinsendam, V-dam


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Matthew to the site I expect someone will pop up later on this site, and a happy new year to you.


----------



## GrahamBurn (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello Matthew,
I know it's an old post but I was 3rd eng on Volendam late 81 to early 83, I was one of the agency guys brought in to help with the shortage of steam tickets.
Regards
Graham


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

I worked with Bert Kampman from Goes for over 20 years with Radio Holland USA who was a HAL R/O. He is living in Virginia beach and retired.


----------

